# Bootmanager



## outlaw (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo, ich habe vor Redhat Linux zu installieren. Nun habe ich gehört, dass dann automatisch LILO drauf ist. Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich Linux z.b wieder deinstallieren will, fährt dann ganz normal mein windows 2000 wieder hoch?


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Januar 2004)

LILO oder GRUB, ja.

Deshalb sollte man zuerst Linux und dann Windows installieren. Windows XP erkennt die Linuxpartitionen in den meisten fällen. Dann kann man Linux notfalls löschen.

Bevor Du linux installierst:

Schau Dir mal KNOPPIX an. Das ist ein vollwertiges Linux (Debian) auf CD. Dein PC muss nur von CD booten können. Es wird Knoppix geladen und schon kannst Du in Linux reinschnuppern (normalerweise wird Dein gesamtes System erkannt).

So, und letztenendes kann man sich noch BOOT-US installieren. Das ist ein ziemlich nützlicher Boot-Manager.

so, jetzt etwas böses   :
Mannmannmann, man sollte sich erst Linux installieren, wenn man mit Windows umgehen kann. Schließlich gibt es Tools in der Rettungskonsole, mit denen man den Bootsektor wieder reparieren kann ....


----------



## Sinac (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *so, jetzt etwas böses   :
> Mannmannmann, man sollte sich erst Linux installieren, wenn man mit Windows umgehen kann...*



Naja, das würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Ich denke mal ohne Vorkenntnisse ist der Umgang mit Linux einfacher zu erlernen als der Umstieg von dieser "bunten rumklick Welt" vom Windows 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Naja, das würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Ich denke mal ohne Vorkenntnisse ist der Umgang mit Linux einfacher zu erlernen als der Umstieg von dieser "bunten rumklick Welt" vom Windows
> *



Geez! Da habe ich mal wieder voll mit Ironie die nicht verstanden wird gehandelt 

Achtung, zum Verständnis meiner Ironie wichtig:
-> Die Rettungskonsole ist ja NICHT "klickibunti"


----------



## Sinac (6. Januar 2004)

hehe, stimmt auh wieder 

cya


----------



## JoelH (6. Januar 2004)

*hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Deshalb sollte man zuerst Linux und dann Windows installieren. Windows XP erkennt die Linuxpartitionen in den meisten fällen. Dann kann man Linux notfalls löschen. *



Was ein Schwachsinn, 
Windows überschreibt auf jedenfall den Masterbootrecord , sprich der Bootloader aller anderen OS-Instalationen werden gelöscht. Jeder Linuxuser weiss dass er erst Windows und dann Linux installeiren sollte, dann hat mal ales in einem Loader. Vor allem da RedHat schon seit Jahren, Version 7.x von 1999 GRUB als defaultloader benutzt und der einfach alles läd. Sogar nachgetragene Win2k installationen!

@Neurodeamon
Verbreite keinen Schund!


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Januar 2004)

@JoelH:

Bitte etwas freundlicher, ein wenig Informationen solltest Du Dir zum Thema noch einholen. Denn Windows XP erkennt die Linuxpartition und überschreibt zwar auf jeden Fall den Bootsektor (was hier gewünscht ist), schreibt allerdings Linux in die Bootauswahl.
Ja, jeder Linuxuser weiss dass ....  Beachte aber bitte den Fragenden, der sich NICHT mit Linux auskennt. Und erzähle mir nicht das GRUB oder LILO einfach zu bedienen wären (für einen Windows-User).
Ich sage nicht das das toll wäre, und auch nicht das es keine Probleme machen kann. Wie heißt es so schön: "Der Empfänger bestimmt die Bedeutung einer Nachricht" ...

Mein Vorschlag macht Sinn und ist (meist) auch problemlos möglich.
Dir würde ich raten ein paar Informationen zu dem Thema einzuholen und einen Kurs in Höflichkeit zu belegen.

Vielen Dank.

Neuro


----------



## JoelH (6. Januar 2004)

*hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> * Denn Windows XP erkennt die Linuxpartition und überschreibt zwar auf jeden Fall den Bootsektor (was hier gewünscht ist) *


Wer wünscht dies? Wer will auf jeden Fall gelöscht werden? Ist nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Januar 2004)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *Wer wünscht dies? Wer will auf jeden Fall gelöscht werden? Ist nicht dein Ernst oder? *





> Original von Outlaw
> Hallo, ich habe vor Redhat Linux zu installieren. Nun habe ich gehört, dass dann automatisch LILO drauf ist. Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich Linux z.b wieder deinstallieren will, fährt dann ganz normal mein windows 2000 wieder hoch?



Dann erklär mal einem Linux-N0ob  wie er den Bootmanager wieder entfernt und den Windows Bootloader installiert ....
Das Board ist voll von Leuten, die mit der Windows Rettungskonsole nicht zurechtkommen.

Da ich diese Methode selbst nicht mag, habe ich auch zu Knoppix geraten|| Und jetzt bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion, darum geht es hier doch gar nicht.

Es geht um einen User, der Linux nicht kennt. PUNKT
Es geht um das (möglicherweise) entfernen einer Linuxpartion und dem dazugehörigen Bootmanager, sodass Windows wie herkömmlich startet. PUNKT

ABER man beachte meinen Hinweis: "Bevor Du Linux Installierst:"
Probiere Knoppix aus.

Und jetzt versuch mich nicht zusammenzustauchen, nur weil DU Dir nicht vorstellen kannst, das es auch anders funktionieren kann. Hab kein Bock auf Diskussionen.

Punkt!


----------



## JoelH (6. Januar 2004)

*Re: Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Dann erklär mal ... *



einem Linux_user wie er seine Partition wiederfindet! Es geht hier nicht primär um das überschreiben an sich, sondern um das nachfragen ob man überschreiebn soll/darf etc.

Hat dich Windows schon mal gefragt ? Mein Linux fragt mich ständig 

Im Ernst, ich versteh dich aber du muss Äpfel mit Äpfeln vergleichen !


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Januar 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *einem Linux_user wie er seine Partition wiederfindet! Es geht hier nicht primär um das überschreiben an sich, sondern um das nachfragen ob man überschreiebn soll/darf etc.
> 
> Hat dich Windows schon mal gefragt ? Mein Linux fragt mich ständig
> ...



Nein, Windows fragt nicht. Ich bin nicht der große Windows-Fanatic.
Ich heiße das nicht gut: aber ich weiß, das es passiert (auch unaufgefordert).
Wir haben wohl aneinander vorbei geredet - wie ich schon sagte: Der Empfänger bestimmt die Bedeutung der Message 

Ich weiß auch gar nicht was Du genau willst. Du hast ja recht, aber nicht in dem einen Punkt. - Es ist möglich! Zuerst Linux und dann Windows!
Auch wenn es KRANK ist.

Yours,
a multi-os-user


----------



## JoelH (7. Januar 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> * - Es ist möglich! Zuerst Linux und dann Windows!*


IMHO nicht, erklär mir wie du es gemacht hast, wie hast du Widows dazu bekommen den Masterboot nicht für sich abzugreifen und alle andern S zum schweigen zu bringen.


Mach es mir einfach vor, erklär es mir. Was auch immer du geschafft hast es ist einmalig auf diesem Kontinent !


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Januar 2004)

Windows XP / Linux: Jeweis eine primäre Partition.
Linux Bootsektor von Linux kommt in die Root-Partition
Windows XPs ntloader baut sich in den MBR und trägt Linux in die boot.ini ein - tut es das nicht, muss man es selbst eintragen - ok.
Was ist daran bitte einmalig? Probier es mal aus bevor Du es kategorisch ablehnst 

Ist auch nicht mehr Aufwand als bei GRUB.


----------



## JoelH (7. Januar 2004)

*hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *
> Windows XPs ntloader baut sich in den MBR und trägt Linux in die boot.ini ein - tut es das nicht, muss man es selbst eintragen - ok.
> Was ist daran bitte einmalig? . *



Dieses => 





> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *..tut es das nicht, muss man es selbst eintragen....*



schreckt mich halt ab, denn hast du eine Linux installation gesehen die erst eventuell gelöscht hat und dann gefragt hat ? Den so läuft dass hier, wenn XP es nicht übnerschreibt ist es gut wenn nicht dann ruled =>





> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> * tut es das nicht, muss man es selbst eintragen - ok.*


aber das ist nicht der Sinn der Sache, wer trägt nachtraglich den Kram ein den er schon vorher verbreitet hat ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Januar 2004)

Ok, wenn Du jetzt anfängst meine freundlichen Versuche dir entgegenzukommen zu monieren:

Bei X installationen hat es jetzt bei mir geklappt. Nicht auf meinem Rechner, da ich einen für Linux, einen für Windows und einen Mac habe, aber für Freunde, die Windows 2000 oder XP mit Suse 7.x (and up) laufen lassen wollten. Da hat XP den Eintrag freundlichst selbst eingetragen. Selbst bei Linux auf einem logischen Laufwerk (da Linux schön genügsam ist) hat es geklappt.

Jetzt lasse ich die Möglichkeit offen, das es NICHT mit jeder Konfiguration / Linux Dist. geht! Was ist daran so schlimm? Soll ich sagen das es 100%ig läuft, wenn ich das nicht genau weiß?

Du fängst an Wort für Wort zu verdrehen oder Dir so zurechtzubiegen, wie Du es möchtest/brauchst. Ein viertes Mal zitiere ich den Spruch nicht mehr.



> Windows überschreibt auf jedenfall den Masterbootrecord , sprich der Bootloader aller anderen OS-Instalationen werden gelöscht.


Dies besagt: Windows löscht den alten MBR und trägt sich selbst darin ein. Vielleicht ist die Wortwahl ein wenig ungenau für jemanden der superpingelig ist. Wenn Du daraus lesen möchtest, das der MBR NUR gelöscht wird und nichts weiter, bitte.

Ich weiß echt nicht was Du willst. WAS WILLST DU?
Sprechen wir die gleiche Sprache?
Hallo?

Ich würde Dir nahelegen mal genau zu lesen und vorher zu überlegen, WAS und WARUM ich es geschrieben habe und vor allem - ob DU es richtig verstanden hast. Wenn Du jetzt hier herausliest, ich würde Dich als "blöde" bezeichnen, das ist auch falsch, aber es wäre eine Möglichkeit meine Worte auszulegen. Viel Spaß bei Deiner Auslegung, die vermutlich eine kreative Neuschöpfung meiner eigentlichen Intention ist.

Das wird mir zu blöde, pfennigfuchs bei wem anders herum.
Ich nehme alles zurück, es ist UNMÖGLICH.
Du hast recht - und ich meine Ruhe.


----------

